

The Virtual Machine - signa11
http://virtualmachine.topholt.com:5000/

======
ntucker
For the author's challenge about injecting code: I was able to get it to
execute arbitrary code by making the compiled code longer than 128 bytes. When
that happens, execution runs right into your data memory, which you can
populate with the opcodes you want.

~~~
claustopholt
I'm the author. Just wanted to say: Cool :-) Have you played Microcorruption?

~~~
ntucker
Nope, but I've performed plenty of memory corruption over the years. :)

